# Old Sailor's Meteor hits and rocks Resolute



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

We have decided NOT to even rebuild the Postal igloo this time. It takes to much work&#8230; They were rebuilding it after Jordan's hit on me and people got hurt this time&#8230; bodies everywhere, parts of polar bears, seals and walrus litter the streets. We just don't know what to do&#8230; they are thinking about closing my post office box and banning me from receiving any mail in the future&#8230;. This is YOUR fault Dave!!

So a while ago I was looking for a wireless hygrometer, well I guess to be more precise the holy grail of wireless hygrometers. When I got this PM from Dave (Old Sailor) saying that he had one that he was not using and if I wanted it&#8230; well of course I would take it off his hands. Shortly after that Dave starts a thread Meteor Over Resolute&#8230; I knew it would be good. Well we all know what my mail is like and it took some time&#8230; 18 days to be exact&#8230; the package showed up yesterday&#8230; I would have posted this then BUT I left the wireless hygrometer in my office and I wanted that in this pic!!

So here is the DAMAGE&#8230; I don't know what the hell I did to deserve the wrath of Old Sailor but I sure got it!! As you can see the hit came from all angles&#8230;

2 bottles of *distilled water*, Dave knew that I could not get it and gave up trying to make it!!
1 small bottle of "*stogie repair*" 
*1 can of butane*&#8230; I was going to leave this out of the pic but what the hell I am sure Canada Post doesn't really car 

*Beads, beads, beads and beads*. I am now HOOKED up with beads now!!

*Cigar tools*, that the man himself made!! 
_You got skills sir!!_

*The wireless hygrometer*&#8230; the cause of all this!! (Missing from the photo is the remote sensor, that guy is locked in my hydrometer in my filing cabinet) And yes it is that dry in my house!!

AND then the good stuff&#8230; *jelly beans, chocolate bunnies and POP ROCKS*&#8230; Man I love pop rocks!!

And I don't think Dave can put anything in the mail without adding cigars:

jose piedra
Cohiba Siglo II
Bolivar PC
Opus X
and a LFD chisel (looks delicious, I love small smokes)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

very generous great work Dave :tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice hit Dave. Dave hits like a 45 ACP slow and hard!! :chk


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Well done!

Looks for the applause smiley...



:bl

Fantastic way and methods to hook up a brother duct taper.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweetly done no pun intended:tu:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

malinois1 said:


> Nice hit Dave. Dave hits like a 45 ACP slow and hard!! :chk


:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I might have miss judged the size of a turtle fart, by just a little.  :BS

Craig, you deserve everything you get.
Dave, great hit. Very thoughtful.

F...ed in NJ,
Al


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Of course I had a little accident... and it is 100% Dave's fault!!

I have NEVER had a butane lighter before so when I ordered my PB-207 I was VERY excited... but with no butane I was SOL

SOOOO when I saw that Dave had hidden contraband in my package, I was so excited, I guess a little too excited....

anyone else dumb enough to burn you self with you lighter within the first few minutes of filling it up. Or should I re-ask the question...

anyone dumb enough to burn yourself with you new lighter and then _tell the world_...

*well ya, I am that dumb... on both counts!!*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Butane????? how'd that get in there:r glad ya finally got it Craig, hope you enjoy everything. Now it looks like I should have included burn salve also!! hint....if you have any vitamin e put that on the burn, or alovera :tu





yes Al.....you are F*&%ed:mn:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Dave is one generous sailor... and a dangerous one, based on that festering blister. YIKES! :ss


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Just think Al... he hit me like this and I *am* NAC...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Better ask one of the elders about that wound!:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

str8edg said:


> Just think Al... he hit me like this and I *am* NAC...


BYE-BYE Al:chk:chk


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Dave is one generous sailor... and a dangerous one, based on that *festering blister*. YIKES! :ss


Hey it's not festering!!! But it is nice and circular... it it almost a perfect circle!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

how about threading a needle with white thread, and use that to absorb the liquid overnight and speed up the healing.
Pierce the wound and leave the thread in there overnight.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Just think Al... he hit me like this and I *am* NAC...


:r:r:r:r:r

To do that to your own is just wrong!

FOG you are a sick sick man.

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> BYE-BYE Al:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> :r:r:r:r:r
> 
> To do that to your own is just wrong!
> 
> ...


yes I am....but I didn't wake up dead as one of my deckhands says:r:gn:gn:gn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave you're going to be blamed for global warming, great hit!!!! 

Craig maybe you should just rub 2 sticks together for fire!!! :r :r Enjoy the spoils. :tu :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

str8edg said:


> Of course I had a little accident... and it is 100% Dave's fault!!
> 
> I have NEVER had a butane lighter before so when I ordered my PB-207 I was VERY excited... but with no butane I was SOL
> 
> ...


That looks like it needs Ice...............do you have any???

By the way, Great Hit on a Great BOTL, couldn't happen to a nicer guy from a nicer guy.

When I grow up I want to be just like Craig and Dave...........Well except I don't want to work on a ship, oh and I would really rather not live in the Arctic...............hmmmmmmm on second thought I will just admire them.

:bl:bl


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

no one believes me eh?:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

BigVito said:


> how about threading a needle with white thread, and use that to absorb the liquid overnight and speed up the healing.
> Pierce the wound and leave the thread in there overnight.


I am down with it... just got no needle and thread. I will get some tomorrow.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

str8edg said:


> I am down with it... just got no needle and thread. I will get some tomorrow.


how are you going to get it that fast?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

BigVito said:


> str8edg said:
> 
> 
> > I am down with it... just got no needle and thread. I will get some tomorrow.
> ...


He'll go to Wall..rus Mart!!! :r :r :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DragonMan said:


> He'll go to Wall..rus Mart!!! :r :r :r


:r:r


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> He'll go to Wall..rus Mart!!! :r :r :r


Now that is funny...

I plan on getting it from the school!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

str8edg said:


> Now that is funny...
> 
> I plan on getting it from the school!!


from the nurse?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Sterilize a thin diameter needle (heat it), take a WHITE thread and then slowly run the needle all the way thru the blister (until the thread is half in/out of both sides). Leave it that way over night, the fluid will travel thru the thread and seep out. This allows the person the luxury of not popping the blister, keeping the protective cover over the raw spot.

Tincture of benzoine will sterilize the area (and make it tougher), but, it is NOT for the faint of heart.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, that's totally awesome. Nice hit!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Very generous, Dave. 
And Craig, I did the same thing with my first torch, only it was my thumb I seared.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Please try and explain how you burnt yourself that bad. What the he!! did you do, hold your hand over the flame to see if it was hot? 

I hope it feels better but I think that's going to take a few days. Make sure you DON'T take the skin off.

Al


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

BigVito said:


> Sterilize a thin diameter needle (heat it), take a WHITE thread and then slowly *run the needle all the way thru the blister* (until the thread is half in/out of both sides). Leave it that way over night, the fluid will travel thru the thread and seep out. This allows the person the luxury of *not popping the blister*, keeping the protective cover over the raw spot.
> 
> Tincture of benzoine will sterilize the area (and make it tougher), but, it is NOT for the faint of heart.


Sorry, dumb question....wouldn't putting a needle through the blister be considered popping it?

Either way...doesn't sound fun.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

tenbaseg said:


> Sorry, dumb question....wouldn't putting a needle through the blister be considered popping it?
> 
> Either way...doesn't sound fun.


No dumb questions in the jungle.
In my experience with blisters, (however none that were ever caused by holding a torch to my palm ) getting the fluid out is a good thing. You just can't remove the skin as it's RAW under there.

Al


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> Sterilize a thin diameter needle *(heat it)*.....


Are you sure thats a good idea, isn't that what got us here? 

Chas


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> Are you sure thats a good idea, isn't that what got us here?
> 
> Chas


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great Hit on a great Brother!!! I'll have get some furnace mitts from work and send them to you Craig. It will take a while to burn through those! :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet hit (literally)!!!

Watch those lighters - That blister looks hecka big and sore!!!

Ouch!!!

I guess those Bombs can actually hurt someone!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That is one seriously pretty bomb. 100% thoughtfulness.
It's so cool to see personalized bombs like the one Dave just put together.
The thought and time put into it really makes me smile.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> Are you sure thats a good idea, isn't that what got us here?
> 
> Chas


Ya I was waiting for that one!!

OK to answer the question of how...

I filled up the lighter and it would not work right away... _I know now after doing some reading that I had to wait for the fuel to stabilize_... what I noticed, and what got me in trouble, was that it felt like fuel was spurting out of the lighter. I though I could feel it on my thumb, falling like rain. SOOOOOOO stupid me tipped the lighter on it's side and put my hand in front of it to confirm this fact... mind you the lighter had not lit up till this point... and well the rest is history!

So kiddies what have we learned by this...

*RTFM*

as it clearly states in the manual that you have to wait for the fuel to stabilize

OK so lets all talk about how great Dave is... and yes this is one hell of a bomb... I would say that 99.999% of all things in the box were loved and wanted! :hn

Thanks Dave


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome hit on an Awesome BOTL!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Side note - Bamadoc may weigh in, but I was taught never to pop blisters, they are nature's band-aid!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

You Have A Signature Finally!!



str8edg said:


> __________________
> Yes in the arctic it *IS* spelled *BLAW BLAW BLAW*


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

technically it is popping it, but you are not removing any skin, you are getting the fluid out.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Actually, I think the fluid under burns is blood plasma, I have done both...left them alone and popped them.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Now you guys got me wanting to burn myself a second time and pop one blister and leave the other one alone... oh well it's all in the name of science!!












ya RIGHT!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

str8edg said:


> Now you guys got me wanting to burn myself a second time and pop one blister and leave the other one alone... oh well it's all in the name of science!!
> 
> ya RIGHT!


post pictures :ss


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Sorry Craig but I :r over this. I told ya, those things go up to 2000*C and should probably come with a polar bear safety catch.

Great hit by Dave too.:tu:tu


----------

